# Wondering if Neptune might be pregnant...



## Nurse90 (Oct 20, 2013)

We've only had Neptune for less than a week, but I swear she feels thicker in my hands. She is 2-3 months old. Jupiter also feels slightly bigger, but we've had her longer than Neptune and it seems to be normal growth. It's just Neptune's belly! It's not huge, but seems very, very slightly round. I don't know if a picture would capture it...how can you tell??


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Short of finding pinkies, pregnancy is really hard to tell. There are signs to look for but not all rats show them and some may not show until three days prior. 
Belly getting bigger, exposed nipples, nesting, not going into heat, even behavioral changes. 
Sometimes in week two a vet can feel or hear babies. But, a rat is only pregnant for 21days. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## toke (Aug 28, 2012)

I did not know my rescue girl was pregnant until one day I pulled her out and she looked like she had doubled in belly width. It was not a gradual growth but a "BAM pregnant" realization. You will definitely know a few days before birth if you handle her a lot, but she will just expand over a day or two. Just keep a close eye on her the 2-3 weeks until you are out of the clear. If you are feeding her different and she is new, she may just be gaining weight.


----------



## franjf (Dec 13, 2012)

Have a read of this http://ratguide.com/breeding/pregnancy/determining_pregnancy.php and see if any of them symptoms fit neptune. As others have said it's extremely hard to tell if some girls are pregnant as they show no signs what so ever. But it's better to be prepared for babies than to not be if they arrive! Where did you get her from? If it's from a pet store go and it turns out she is pregnant go and tell them and they SHOULD lend you a cage for mum and the babies


----------



## Nurse90 (Oct 20, 2013)

Here are some pictures, I apologize for the cell phone quality. Does anyone else think she has a bit of a belly? I can see most of her nipples pretty well, too, but I don't have anything to compare them to since we haven't had her for very long.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

She might just be pudgy. Can you have her stretch straight up, either by pulling her out or with treats?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah I think she's just a little chubby, not prego


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Nurse90 said:


> Here are some pictures, I apologize for the cell phone quality. Does anyone else think she has a bit of a belly? I can see most of her nipples pretty well, too, but I don't have anything to compare them to since we haven't had her for very long.
> View attachment 94618
> View attachment 94626
> View attachment 94634


She doesn't look pregnant yet, but if she was in with males it's a possibility. You'll have to give her more time to know for sure.


----------



## toke (Aug 28, 2012)

Judging from the picture I want to say no, but if you have had her a week you will definitely know within the next 7-10 days if she is pregnant or not. It really is just a waiting game, if she is pregnant you will have no doubts soon.


----------

